# Eliminer une demande de mise à jour



## danbb (21 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
Bien que j'ai éliminé le logiciel (démo) il y a quelques jours, j'ai constamment un rappel qui apparait pour charger une mise à jour et / ou visiter le site web du vendeur du logiciel..
Comment puis je m'en débarrasser ?
Merci
Dan


----------



## Poupoulet (21 Avril 2010)

De quel logiciel s'agit-il ?

As-tu utilisé le désinstalleur fourni par les développeurs ?


----------

